# From Canada to Berlin!!



## Turbineguy

Hello all I have a few questions for those of you already living in Germany. I have an offer from one of the top ten biggest companies in the world (I currently work for them in Canada) I am expected to live in Berlin but will be working all over the globe for them as a Tech Advisor which is not a problem. I am curious though how the medical system is compared to Canada, and how does pension work? I have 20+ years with them in Canada does it transfer to my new location? Do I have to sever ties with Canada for tax reasons? Is it worth shipping my 15 year old but very trusty SUV over? Any and all info would be great thanks. I have been to Berlin several times and my longest and current assignment is 4 months so I have a bit of a feel for it, but I see through tourist eyes at the moment as all my expenses are covered. Just wondering what to expect or feel when I have to pay for things myself!!
Thanks a bunch


----------



## James3214

Welcome Turbineguy. Lucky you, being able to live in Berlin. 
First of all, I would ditch the old SUV the cost of shipping it and registering it here and also making it environmentally acceptable,etc would just not make it worthwhile. Due to your travelling ,You probably won't even need a car if you are living in Berlin but if you do, you could always sign up to a 'car sharing' scheme and borrow a car in your neighbourhood when you need it. 
As for pension it is best that you ask your employer as it really depends on how long you are going to be in Germany. You will probably have to pay into the Germany system:
Deutsche Rentenversicherung Bund - Welcome
but If it is over 24 months but under 60 months when you return to Canada you can get a refund.
Medical system is also excellent if a little expensive but normally you pay into the government system (via Krankenkasse) and your employer pays half your contributions. They have just noticed a big hole in the health fund so there have been a lot of changes recently and its quite possible that most will end up contributing more soon.

Theres a lot of info on this site which I hope you will find very helpful:
How To Germany - Health Insurance Options in Germany


----------



## gerrit

I used to live in Berlin and the city is actually the cheapest capital of Europe. And for that little expense, you get one of the most vibrant cities in Europe. From punk or goth to classical theatre, from mainstream pubs to underground subcultural, from DDR esque areas to multicultural areas with more Turks than germans, ... Everything goes. It's an extremely openminded city where, no matter what your interests are, you're likely to find what you like. It's a very tolerant city, cosmopolitan, and it truly never sleeps 

Can't comment on pensions, but when it comes to healthcare: once you have an income you can choose a Krankenkasse (social security), there's plenty of them to choose from but the differences in how much % of expenses they refund are not that big. Your employer should be able to point you to the reliable ones and then you basically have your pick. You pay a 10 euro per quarter of the year for doctor visits, but once you paid your visit the next visits within that same quarter are for free. Medication is mostly paid by social security, you only pay a very tiny fee.


----------



## miss_rose

Turbineguy said:


> Hello all I have a few questions for those of you already living in Germany. I have an offer from one of the top ten biggest companies in the world (I currently work for them in Canada) I am expected to live in Berlin but will be working all over the globe for them as a Tech Advisor which is not a problem. I am curious though how the medical system is compared to Canada, and how does pension work? I have 20+ years with them in Canada does it transfer to my new location? Do I have to sever ties with Canada for tax reasons? Is it worth shipping my 15 year old but very trusty SUV over? Any and all info would be great thanks. I have been to Berlin several times and my longest and current assignment is 4 months so I have a bit of a feel for it, but I see through tourist eyes at the moment as all my expenses are covered. Just wondering what to expect or feel when I have to pay for things myself!!
> Thanks a bunch


German health care is very good, especially if you have EU card. Not sure how it compare with Germany.


----------



## miss_rose

Health care is very good in Germany especially if you have EU card, not sure how it compares to Canada. But imagine it is better as in cost. Hospitals in Germany are very clean and efficient.


----------



## Bevdeforges

I lived in Germany for a few years and found the health care system to be very good to excellent. It has probably changed by now, but when I was there, it was impressive indeed to see all the various forms of health care that were covered by the national system - including herbal and homeopathic treatments.

As for the pension plan, I know from those I've spoken with that they do honor their obligations. Even if someone only worked there for a few years and is only entitled to a few euros a year when they retire, the German plan does pay it out religiously. Not sure how or if they take your Canadian pension entitlement into account - depends a bit on the treaties between Canada and Germany - but at least with the US treaties the usual arrangement is that whichever country you are closest to qualifying in will count your years of service in the other country to get you up and over the qualifying threshold. 

Don't bother bringing your SUV over. The North American ones are far too big and fuel inefficient. Besides, the cars available in Germany are made for the German roads and seriously kick @ss.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Michele_B

Bevdeforges said:


> I lived in Germany for a few years and found the health care system to be very good to excellent. It has probably changed by now, but when I was there, it was impressive indeed to see all the various forms of health care that were covered by the national system - including herbal and homeopathic treatments.
> 
> As for the pension plan, I know from those I've spoken with that they do honor their obligations. Even if someone only worked there for a few years and is only entitled to a few euros a year when they retire, the German plan does pay it out religiously. Not sure how or if they take your Canadian pension entitlement into account - depends a bit on the treaties between Canada and Germany - but at least with the US treaties the usual arrangement is that whichever country you are closest to qualifying in will count your years of service in the other country to get you up and over the qualifying threshold.
> 
> Don't bother bringing your SUV over. The North American ones are far too big and fuel inefficient. Besides, the cars available in Germany are made for the German roads and seriously kick @ss.
> Cheers,
> Bev




Hi, health system in Germany is still covering all the standart needs. But , for example, if you have to make your teeth and you don't want to have "standart" treatment but something which looks nice and will last in time then you have to pay it out of your own purse. Anyway, if you earn enough you have the right to get private health assurance and there you can "choose" what you want to be covered by 100%... 
Only one thing has changed during the last couple of years: the "Praxisgebühr". You have to pay 10€ when going to the doctor (valid for 3 month). If the next day you have to see a dermatologist you either pay again 10€ or you go to your general practitioner and he will make something like a transfert so that you don't have to pay these 10€ again.


----------



## fido

Michele_B said:


> Hi, health system in Germany is still covering all the standart needs. But , for example, if you have to make your teeth and you don't want to have "standart" treatment but something which looks nice and will last in time then you have to pay it out of your own purse. Anyway, if you earn enough you have the right to get private health assurance and there you can "choose" what you want to be covered by 100%...
> Only one thing has changed during the last couple of years: the "Praxisgebühr". You have to pay 10€ when going to the doctor (valid for 3 month). If the next day you have to see a dermatologist you either pay again 10€ or you go to your general practitioner and he will make something like a transfert so that you don't have to pay these 10€ again.


So it sounds like it is a lot cheaper to go to the doctor in Germany than it is in France? I ask because I'm still not decided whether to get a place in France or Germany. At the moment my heart says France but my head says Germany.


----------



## James3214

fido said:


> So it sounds like it is a lot cheaper to go to the doctor in Germany than it is in France? I ask because I'm still not decided whether to get a place in France or Germany. At the moment my heart says France but my head says Germany.


To satisfy your heart and head, how about moving to the Alsace region?


----------



## Bevdeforges

fido said:


> So it sounds like it is a lot cheaper to go to the doctor in Germany than it is in France? I ask because I'm still not decided whether to get a place in France or Germany. At the moment my heart says France but my head says Germany.


First of all, I wouldn't make a decision based on how much it costs to go to the doctor. Second of all, I don't see where you think it's "much" cheaper in Germany than in France. In France the "unreimbursable" amount is only 1€ per visit to the doctor (whether specialist or g.p.) - though you do need to have a mutuelle coverage (nearly everyone here does).

But Alsace can be a reasonable compromise, as James already suggested.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## fido

Obviously nobody would decide on just one criteria but such things form part of the pros v cons process. I must have been mis-informed about doctor charges in France, I thought it was over 20 Euros per visit, which could mount up if you needed to go a few times.


----------



## Bevdeforges

fido said:


> Obviously nobody would decide on just one criteria but such things form part of the pros v cons process. I must have been mis-informed about doctor charges in France, I thought it was over 20 Euros per visit, which could mount up if you needed to go a few times.


It's 22€ for a g.p. visit and 27€ for a specialist - however all but 1€ of that is reimbursed by the sécu and your mutuelle. For prescriptions, many pharmacies will bill the sécu and mutuelle directly, though now there is a 0,50€ "unreimbursed amount" that they handle through the reimbursement for the doctor's visit.

You do have to pay for your doctor visits (and many other forms of treatment - like lab tests, x-rays, etc.) but it's reimbursed directly into your bank account. Usually within a couple weeks once you're enrolled in the system.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Michele_B

Bevdeforges said:


> First of all, I wouldn't make a decision based on how much it costs to go to the doctor. Second of all, I don't see where you think it's "much" cheaper in Germany than in France. In France the "unreimbursable" amount is only 1€ per visit to the doctor (whether specialist or g.p.) - though you do need to have a mutuelle coverage (nearly everyone here does).
> 
> But Alsace can be a reasonable compromise, as James already suggested.
> Cheers,
> Bev



Sorry but this is not right. Standard fee is 20€ ok, but when you approach the Paris region doctors are more likely to take 30€ (50€ for specialists) and then you'll get reimbursed 70% of 22€. So 1€ sounds nice but is not right. And then, most of the time you have to send the reimbursement formular on your own to the sécurité sociale, so you add the fee for the stamp. 

Greetings


----------



## Bevdeforges

Michele_B said:


> Sorry but this is not right. Standard fee is 20€ ok, but when you approach the Paris region doctors are more likely to take 30€ (50€ for specialists) and then you'll get reimbursed 70% of 22€. So 1€ sounds nice but is not right. And then, most of the time you have to send the reimbursement formular on your own to the sécurité sociale, so you add the fee for the stamp.
> 
> Greetings


It's more or less assumed that you have a mutuelle to pick up the difference between what the sécu reimburses and what the non-agréé doctors charge. Most employers split the cost of a mutuelle, sort of like how employers split the cost of German health insurance. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## moonpreston

I live in Canada and after i graduate high school i would like to move to Germany (hopefully Berlin) and start university there, then after completing that i am hoping to work there. I know a bit about what i have to do to become a resident and a citizen but i would like it better explained. What kinda of paper work has to be filled out? When can i become a citizen? Anything you can tell me about this would be awesome!
Thanks


----------



## James3214

Canada? but your profile says you are in Faisalabad, Pakistan?
You don't 'become a resident and a citizen'. You just get a student visa which permits you to study here in Germany. Residency, citizenship, etc are totally different and they have stricter entry requirements and therefore are a lot more difficult to obtain. You won't become a citizen without living here for a number of years. Why do you want to become a citizen anyway?
For further information on your studying in Berlin. There's a good website here :
Studentenwerk Berlin - Student Visa


----------



## Expat_US

I am currently in Berlin, and can tell you, you will not need a car. The transport system is unbeatable.


----------

